# Delex swr vavle half union



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a customer whose shower valve is leaking on the hot side half union. I know delex is discontinued and is now delta. I am trying to save this little old lady some money and just find a new half union. Anybody know of a union that is compatible?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the half union spit or cracked, you could clean it all up and just braze it all together.


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is the half union spit or cracked, you could clean it all up and just braze it all together.


Have you done that before? I don't know how comfortable I will be 'rigging it'.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

have you tried the union off a 1/2" prv?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How much are you really saving her by using outside brands? Looks relative simple and very much open to install a new valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> How much are you really saving her by using outside brands? Looks relative simple and very much open to install a new valve.


 So true, and upgrade it to safety shower/tub valve!! MOENTROL


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

It is a marble shower. So I have to go back with a 2 handle. The only problem with upgrading it to a new valve is the trim finish is antique brass and would be a nightmare to find the same finish to match the rest of the family in her master bath.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Drewp311 said:


> It is a marble shower. So I have to go back with a 2 handle. The only problem with upgrading it to a new valve is the trim finish is antique brass and would be a nightmare to find the same finish to match the rest of the family in her master bath.


 She got all that fancy marble walls with those cheap azz faucets??? Since you have access to rear of wall and Moen make cover plate to cover the 2 holes... just ask her, most I've done don't gaive a damn with the what finish as long its upgraded safety valve. In your case, I'll go with brushed nickel.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I understand you want to save her money, what does she want to do?
What is the difference between the modern Delta 2 handle, perhaps a trade of the trim will still work? Antique brass = the early 70’s.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like she has you wrapped around her finger. Go get you a Delta, install it and be done with it. One nice, clean, easy job.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Here if you switch it out it with another 2 handle you need to pipe in a PPP balance valve under it so it makes it anti scald. then you need an access panel for servicing. like that in my other place too. I thought it was all around the country. 

I think you will end up just cutting the marble and installing a smitty plate and a new valve. going to be easier and safer and you will sleep at night knowing its all good and done right. Delta makes antique brass single handle trim. maybe you can throw in a new waste and overflow trim kit to blend it in, but something tells me she won't even notice. and with the single handle delta, she can have a lever which will be easier to use as she gets old, you know, arthritis and stuff.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You can get a price fister or true value valve and they are usually compatible with delex unions. I know that because I have replaced a few in a cheap ass section 8 place we work at!

That said I don't replace them anymore. I have proved to them that in another hour and a half they can have a brand new delta shower valve with a remodel plate and the valve is usually problem free for a long time vs be back in a year to replace the other parts in the valve.

BTW A diamond wheel on a grinder will cut that marble nicely. Hold a wet grout sponge against it as you cut and it virtually eliminates the dust.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

You've already got a hole there just replace the valve. If she doesn't have a lot of money a cheap valve is better than a leaking one.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

I think Locke still sales brass finish valves


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Going with a single lever anti scald valve. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Great choice!


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Drewp311 said:


> Going with a single lever anti scald valve. Thanks for all the replies.


Right move :thumbup:
Nobody knows how long the other half union will last:whistling2:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems whenever you help out an old lady you either end up flooding her house or wasting trip after trip to fix something.

+1 for replacing it with a moen posi temp with a renovators plate, I've done a few of them before and everyone seemed really happy with them.

Just tell her it's 2012 and it's time to move on. 

Cheaper than a whole new tile wall!


----------

